# can i add my last name to m daughters without HIS permission?



## babybambi2011

well, ive asked my ex numerous times if he will let me change my daughters name to my last name and he keeps saying no. so i was thinking wether i can add my last name to her last name as a double barrell name without his permission?? its going to sound a bit odd, but i can legally drop one of her last names ie when she goes to school ect.... am i right?

any help with this will be greatly apreciated! i cant stand my little girl having that arse holes last name!
xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

I had the same problem, OH pressured me into letting LO take his surname and when he left I asked could I change it and he said no. You can use whatever surname you want for your LO in situations like school etc. My LO has my surname down at school. It's only on legal documents such as doctor's files that they have to state their "real" surname :)


----------



## babybambi2011

REALLY!!!! now, that is news to me! GREAT NEWS! haha, but still, i cant even stand it when the drs call her. lilys a very common name now so i understand why they have to scream her full name out, but i just dont want it to be what her last name is now! lol


----------



## AppleBlossom

I know what you mean, I hate the fact that my LO has FOB's last name, makes me cringe when I hear them call her out in the doctors. But I'm glad that I am able to rectify it by her having my surname in the places I consider the most important


----------



## Snowball

yes unfortunately if you change it legally they have to agree and you can bet your life most of them won't... even though they don't lift a finger to look after them day to day :roll:

I do think it's good that the 'known by' name that schools do is good. That way when they get to 18 they can change it themselves if they want to :)


----------



## babybambi2011

ive decided to try and get a court order to change her name. he has a 3year old daughter that he never sees so i know that his contact with her is going ot be zero in a few months. im at my mums in tenerife for a month with lily now. we flew on sunday so i gave andy time to spend with lily before we went. he text me friday asking if he could come down and see her that night, and i said no of course. the agreement is that he lets me know by the wednesday evening if he is comig down ont he weekend to see her. i think thats pretty reasonable really. so of course im going to stick by what i said. he stole my engagement ring but thats a whole other kettle of fish. i said if he didnt bring the ring down, he wasnt setting foot in my house, and because he couldnt sit on my sofa all day and pawn lily off to me when she started crying, he refused to come down saying i was being a vindictive bitchy cow! and that i was the reason he wasnt coming to see lily..... so i can tell that if he doesnt want to come see lily the last time before e go away for a months holiday, then he surte as hell isnt going to bother. so im hoping that the courts will see that he doesnt see his other child, and i want to spare lily the pain i went through having my fathers last name as he was the same.


----------

